# 3 Dead including murderer 9 injured in Lafayette, LA Movie Theater



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

According to reports, 59 year old John Russell Houser stood up about 20 minutes into the viewing of a film in a theater in Lafayette, LA and killed 2, injured 9 before killing himself. The murderer is being described as a drifter and wigs, glasses and disguises were discovered in the hotel room that he had been staying.

Sounds like an evil mentally ill piece of cowardly human crap. Reports indicate he killed himself after being unable to sneak out by blending in with the crowd. When LEO arrived, piece of human shat retreated to theater and shot himself.

I'm sure the gun grabbers will be fueled by this thugs actions.

Lafayette movie theater shooting: Injury count increases to 9 | NOLA.com


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw it late last night. CNN's coverage made me sick.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Was wondering why no one posted anything on this last night?? Hope it's not getting so common place we forget what a tragedy it is for the people involved.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Very sad for those poor people. In that situation, if you were sitting right in front of the guy, you would just never have a chance to even react. Horrible.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Was wondering why no one posted anything on this last night?? Hope it's not getting so common place we forget what a tragedy it is for the people involved.


First I have heard of it. I do not watch TV nor do I spend my life on the internet.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I was channel surfing when I first saw the coverage on CNN. Usually I completely avoid CNN and their gay anchor "man" (Gloria Vanderbilt's son), and after watching about 5 minutes of their coverage I had to turn to FOX before I used the TV as target practice. 

Some female talking head launched into this gun control speech on CNN, and that was it. All you can do is feel sorry for these simple-minded, room temperature IQ, agenda-driven parrots that call themselves "journalists" and "news professionals". 

Obama has GOT to know that he will NEVER take firearms away from the people. He already tried his back door gun control by taking our ammo, and it didn't work.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Obama has GOT to know that he will NEVER take firearms away from the people. He already tried his back door gun control by taking our ammo, and it didn't work.


OBAMA has figured it out, he knows it's a lost cause. The rest of the grabbers? Not so much.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Now this will stir up the gun grabbers again. 

I would bet that this guy was on SSRI drugs and probably quit taking them. That's been a common trend with these type shootings. Prayers for the dead. It's sad these cowards pick out such soft targets. A place where people go to relax and have a good time, or a church, or a school. Gun free zones are supposed to save lives. Shameful.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy and Son 1 LOVE to go to the Theater to see movies, me not so much. So most Sunday's when I settle in to watch NASCAR and sip bourbon and cokes, if Son1 is not working, they go to the movies. The closest theater is many miles away and is (gasp) a No Guns Allowed site. 

They would have to drive many more miles to the next theater so in the interest of making Mrs Slippy happy, Son 1 has agreed to go with her. Last Sunday they went, before they left Slippy Lodge I asked Son1 if he was carrying and what his plan is.

He lifts his shirt and his 9mm semi is on his right hip. On his left hip are two spare mags 16 or 17 rounders, I forget but one or the other. He lifts is pant leg and he has his ankle holster and .380. In Mrs Slippy's purse, which stays by her side, she has her .38 sp. Son1 has some tactical training and is pretty cool in certain situations as a Paramedic/Firefighter and fitness freak. His plan always is to sit fairly high and off to one of the sides in the shadows, not where the small lights are. 

I feel comfortable knowing he's there with her.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and Son 1 LOVE to go to the Theater to see movies, me not so much. So most Sunday's when I settle in to watch NASCAR and sip bourbon and cokes, if Son1 is not working, they go to the movies. The closest theater is many miles away and is (gasp) a No Guns Allowed site.
> 
> They would have to drive many more miles to the next theater so in the interest of making Mrs Slippy happy, Son 1 has agreed to go with her. Last Sunday they went, before they left Slippy Lodge I asked Son1 if he was carrying and what his plan is.
> 
> ...


That's great Slippy. Glad they are taking their safety into their own hands. But this does raise a question: let's say they were at the theater and one of them stops the cowardly murderer. Will they get into a lot of trouble for ignoring the gun free zone rules, even though they were heroes? Just curious.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> That's great Slippy. Glad they are taking their safety into their own hands. But this does raise a question: let's say they were at the theater and one of them stops the cowardly murderer. Will they get into a lot of trouble for ignoring the gun free zone rules, even though they were heroes? Just curious.


Short answer; Probably YES...to a degree. Since we still live in a somewhat rational and reasonable 2A supporting Southern US State, public opinion might help sway the DA from pursuing charges. The Theater is one of those large national change superplexes that has a company policy. The horror stories of a "Good Guy with a Gun" stopping a "Bad Guy with a Gun" and getting into legal troubles are well documented. But I rest my faith on a somewhat conservative minded 2A southern state.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Comgress loves gun control and abortion criss situations. These are the best political fund raisers around because people are so anitmated and passsionate on both sides of these issues.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mental illness and financial problems.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/07/25/us/lafayette-theater-shooting-john-houser.html?_r=0&referrer=

He was allegedly online on forums too.
He applied for concealed carry. Watch them run with that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

James m said:


> Mental illness and financial problems.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/07/25/us/lafayette-theater-shooting-john-houser.html?_r=0&referrer=
> 
> ...


I kinda hope they do run with that. His application was denied. That tells me that the system works as far as that is concerned, and that anyone with a valid CC permit *IS* trusworthy and safe.
However, it will likely be skewed into a debate about how he was denied, yet still had one in public.
My only response to that is, clearly "gun control" doesn't work. Criminals will still break the law.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Comgress loves gun control and abortion criss situations. These are the best political fund raisers around because people are so anitmated and passsionate on both sides of these issues.


I would say the shooter is a fine case for abortion-if it would have been done this wouldn't have happened.
movie theaters are a place to take the family and kids for a night out. eating popcorn and watching a good movie are things you always will remember as a kid.
I say pas a law that it is optional if you want to carry a firearm in to one. The jackmonkeys that target these places (like churches, ball games ect.) know that no body will carry there.
OR just allow any person to without a criminal ,mental, or both history an honorable discharge(only honorable) from the military with no mental or criminal civilian record or a retired/active law enforcement officer to carry period. But that will never happen.
passing new laws does not stop a criminal =if they obeyed laws they wouldn't be a criminal.
most laws are like the dotted line on the road you see them know what they mean but nothing is really stopping you from crossing it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Funny the gun grabber crowd NEVER addresses mental health and the over prescribed meds that these people are on...
Look at this interactive site!!!!

Index to SSRI Stories

This is the 800 pound Gorilla, the libs ignore


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's because the liberals are in charge of mental health care. They prescribe mood altering substances and should be held partly responsible for their actions or lack of actions.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Did the theater manager happen to tell the guy that the theater was a gun free zone? I'm sure he would have just gone home if he had been aware of the no guns allowed policy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This can't be real. He was not allowed to have a weapon. And of course gun free zones. No way this is real.


----------

